# Leak on the 1st floor



## C-73 (Apr 29, 2011)

First of all thank you for your help. I have a 10 story hotel that has a pin hole leak on the return pipe flowing back to the hot water heater. This pipe is a 1/12 inch pipe and the hole is on the bottom of the street elbow. Do I have to drain the building or can I close the return line on the 10th floor and close the green city lines or the red valves? Also how do I drain the remaining water from the return pipe? Can I open a valve on the bottom of the holding tank and let drain? Thanks a million.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed


----------

